# Some more of my mbunas/peacocks



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

large peacock tank:









small peacock tank (when we find them small and need them to grow out):









mbuna tank (55g now, sizing up to 90g, moving peacocks to 55g, 36g will be labs only): 









We also have a 20l w/ kenyi fry that are a week old, a 5g w/ red zebra (blue) that are almost big enough to go into the larger tank, and a 5g w/ a betta....


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

They look nice.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

steveangela1 said:


>


A very interesting looking fish.....


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I agree with why_spyder!

Is that a special variant of a yellow lab or some other type of fish all together? There appears to be some faint horizontal strips right below the lateral line where the two colors meet. I really like all of the blue on it though, its a really great looking fish. The bumblebee cichlid (crabro) is also showing some nice colors, how big is it?


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

xalow said:


> I agree with why_spyder!
> 
> Is that a special variant of a yellow lab or some other type of fish all together? There appears to be some faint horizontal strips right below the lateral line where the two colors meet. I really like all of the blue on it though, its a really great looking fish. The bumblebee cichlid (crabro) is also showing some nice colors, how big is it?


Our bumblebee is about 3 inches long now..I am really wanting to pair her up somehow, I will work on that when we get our 90g tank and have the space for another female and a male. The yellow lab pair have been in mating mode since yesterday and just so happen I got my picks when he was differently colored, today his chin is darkend like he has a evening beard, they are more like the lions cove labs with the white underside.

Heres a pic of her I took this evening holding its not the best quality. (now I have to get her out of the tank the other mbunas are picking on her already.


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

The lab is a cross with a melanochromis of some type I think.


----------



## mikesl (Nov 12, 2003)

That Lab is a fine specimen IMO

there is a geographic type locality with white bellies, and that looks like it to me.

the barring is very faint and IMO is present to some degree on even the most pure yellow labs as a pattern that may/may not be visible depending on lighting and fish mood.


----------



## shamish (Apr 7, 2008)

steveangela1 said:


>


What kind are these two?

Beautiful tank!


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm surprised that the peacocks are colored up with the crabro in the tank with them. Is it a laid back crabro?


----------



## Regulatorocks (May 10, 2007)

what fish is that?? i was sold a baby cichlid that was light blue with stripes as a "blue zebra". its been a few months now and it is starting to turn yellowish gold and sort of resembles that fish posted. i hope its not a crabro though.


----------



## richardsville (Feb 16, 2004)

>


Looks like he is leaving bird poop behind!

:lol:


----------

